# New Gsp



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

OHSHI









got bored today lol Tell me what you think. If anyone actually wants to use it, go ahead. Free of charge


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

me likey, gimme gimme gimme please raise01:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Take it, just give me credit in your sig 

http://i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr200/jminnix/RUSHSig.jpg


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

SWEETNESS! will load it up later off to watch a flick. 

thanks


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice, I like! I like the movement of Gsp, that's awesome.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

To tell you the truth it sort of happened by accident (c/p'd the layer for something else) and I was like "OHSHI THAT LOOKS AWESOME!"


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Thread restored


----------

